# "Liven up" EITA ?



## Salsa_Lover (Jul 6, 2008)

I am really happy with my 3 main bikes.

- A Colnago EP in ST02, it has now red headset, read Seat Collar, white Cinelli Ram with white bar tape and white Jagwire cables. Just beautiful

- A C40 in LX10, truly beautiful paint job, full Campy Record and the silver bits just gleam. Headset, Seat Collar, Crankset and brakes... so pretty.

- An Extreme C, I just love this bike, it has the black Cinelli Ram and white bar tape. I love how it rides, climbs and descends. But however in comparison with the other 2 I find it rather uninspiring on the looks department. Well maybe that is the right thing for it. But probably I could "Liven it up"

It has got black headset ( FSA ) black seat collar and gray dura ace cables.

what could be put on it that goes well with the EITA accents and renders it more pleasant to the eye ?

a. Green headset and seat collar, green cables ?
b. Red headset and seat collar, red cables ?
c. White headset and seat collar, white cables ?
d. A combination, example green headset, red seat collar, white cables ?
e. Keep the dark/black scheme and set the cables black or also bar tape black ? like this it would be the antithesis of the EP ?
f. Something wild like pink or purple cables, headset and seat collar ?

Suggestions and ideas welcome.

( yes... it is winter and I am bored  )


----------



## Maverick (Apr 29, 2004)

i think it'll be great if you can include a pic of the EITA at its current state  

cheers!


----------



## Salsa_Lover (Jul 6, 2008)

current status

EP









C40









Extreme C


----------



## fick (Jul 30, 2007)

Salsa,
Put the Ram from the EP on the Extreme C and add a white saddle. Class!!


----------



## Salsa_Lover (Jul 6, 2008)

But I like the White Ram and saddle on the EP ...

The Extreme C has Black Ram, black saddle, black headset and seat collar... so black tape too ?


----------



## fick (Jul 30, 2007)

Salsa_Lover said:


> But I like the White Ram and saddle on the EP ...
> 
> The Extreme C has Black Ram, black saddle, black headset and seat collar... so black tape too ?


Sell the black Ram/saddle and buy white combo for the Ex C. It will look so hot! Headset/seat collar in black doesn't change anything. Oh by the way, Just my opinion


----------



## Maverick (Apr 29, 2004)

first and foremost, remove the wheelset decals.

add Lightweights  
just kidding..

cheers!

PS: bike shown is not mine, but a nicely built EITA with the right color combo - IMHO


----------



## nicensleazy (Aug 3, 2008)

Lovely looking bike!


----------



## oldtrackie (Oct 23, 2005)

Yes, lovely bike, but it's not an EITA scheme (and I'm not convinced about the polished aluminium seatpost!)

Salsa, I had an Extreme C in EITA (with Cinelli Rams) and am just having it resprayed in my own version of PR99 (all white, no carbon showing). If I were you I'd change cables and saddle to white...oh, and a nice carbon chainset/chainrings...and Lightweights!


----------



## Maverick (Apr 29, 2004)

yep, have to agree about the polished alu seatpost.
Campagnolo Record will be just right :thumbsup:


----------



## gibson00 (Aug 7, 2006)

For the EITA bike, I'd :
1. Put a white saddle on
2. Deep dish wheels, like on the white 'nago
3. Black crankset


----------



## Infini (Apr 21, 2003)

Damn that EP is sexy. 

White Seapost.
White seatpost collar
White bottom heatset whatever it's called (if possible) 
Black for the top half of headset
White cap on the steer tube, white spacers above the stem (or better to just trim the steer tube) 

Switch to Campy 11 speed if you really want to blow some money. (or just something without the cables sticking out) 

Sell me the C40 or Extreme C frame if you need money for financing this.


----------



## Infini (Apr 21, 2003)

Infini said:


> Damn that EP is sexy.
> 
> White Seapost.
> White seatpost collar
> ...


Ok I think my suggestions were for the wrong bike... for the last bike - black it out - dull black bar tape.


----------



## Salsa_Lover (Jul 6, 2008)

my EP needs no changes, I love it like it is 

And the LX10 is not for sale, is so beautiful, much nicer than the newer LX10 around, just great


----------



## Ride-Fly (Mar 27, 2002)

C' mon Salsa... Everything can be bought at a price! Like your all Celeste Bianchi 928L that you had and SOLD WITHOUT EVEN BUILDING IT AN RIDING IT!!!!  That was one sexy bike!!! But now I see why you sold it- converted to an all colnago stable. I can dig it- I LOVE COLNAGOS!!!! I love your Ext P! Don't Change a thing. I love your C40 and Ext C too BTW! Regarding your ext c, you mentioned in another post that it was a freuler frame. Freulers have an extra piece of material on the top area where the top tube meets the seat tube and are only necessary on very large frames. Why is yours considered a freuler? Anyhoo... You gots beauteous bikes brutha!!!


----------



## Salsa_Lover (Jul 6, 2008)

Thanks Ride-Fly.

On the 928L, I got an offer I couldn't refuse.... bought for X sold for 2X, then bought and built the 928SL with that money, it was good deal, but alas, at the end I prefer the lugged ones.... go figure. Maybe I should have kept it.

The Extreme C i bought it from an Italian guy with same body proportions as me, It was custom built, it is like a 54 seat tube with a 56 top and head tubes. It is l"ike a" Freuler. 

The bike fits me perfectly ( I have short legs and long torso ) and rides beautifully and is the one that is ride the most currently. I think probably this would be the best geometry to employ instead of the current sloping geometry that has become a market standard. 

Now that C-40 in LX10 I got it in mint condition from a retired marathonist that used it very little ( his main sport is running ) it was all original and you can see how little was it riden, it looks as new, not even paint chips or scratches, the colour scheme is beautiful and the price I paid for it is ridiculous, There is right now another C-40 on the market in AD10, similar condition, the seller is asking 3 times what I paid for mine, ha!

now that C-40 I bought it to become my winter bike, but I simply can't consider it a "bad weather beater".... maybe I will get another for that use, I've seen one for cheap somewhere


----------



## FrenchNago (Jan 1, 2011)

Hi salsa,

Why don't you chuck all the shimaNO stuff and go Campy.......the cranks, derailleurs would look more "in place" on that ExtremeC and keep the carbon look.....black tape and saddle, red nokon for cables and maybe some 3t or deda with red accents for the cockpit(or keep the ram).......keep it classy and efficient


----------



## Salsa_Lover (Jul 6, 2008)

simple

I have seen Record 11 for cheap from Germany and with the low Euro it would be an option to swap, but If I swap to Campy, in order to have the same grade of componentry and wheels that I have now on Dura Ace, I would have to spend a lot.

I have already the 7850-C50-TU and 7850-C24-TU (and a set of 7850-C24-CL in reserve), both bikes on full Dura Ace and one new 7800 group in reserve for when I need to rebuild one and another assorted 7800 parts for maintenance.

So that means that I not only need 2 full Record 11 groups (or Super Record), but I would also need a set of Boras and a set of Hyperon tubulars, plus reserve parts that would mean to invest an small fortune just to fulfill the snobery of being "Campy-Only"

And also, Dura Ace on a Colnago is perfectly acceptable, you can ask Musseew, Rominger, Olano, Bettini, Freire, Zabel, Petacchi and Menchow about ( not to mention Rasmussen, and many others )


----------



## FrenchNago (Jan 1, 2011)

Salsa_Lover said:


> simple
> 
> I have seen Record 11 for cheap from Germany and with the low Euro it would be an option to swap, but If I swap to Campy, in order to have the same grade of componentry and wheels that I have now on Dura Ace, I would have to spend a lot.
> 
> ...


   they are sponsored......No problems with dura ace, but i (don't like shimaNO) was just suggesting for the extreme C colour wise (you could go FSA team issue campy record 10 dura ace adapter for the wheels i have a friend doing that fsa brakes and have perfect color combination).......you made me laugh with the wheels  

nothing snobish about campy-i'm using 10spd record/chorus mix- the 10speeds are really cheap now........maybe because i use gripshifts on my mtb so i like the crisp shifting.

That thomson seatpost on the extreme c looks very strange.............


----------



## Salsa_Lover (Jul 6, 2008)

yes, but that's not mine


----------



## Salsa_Lover (Jul 6, 2008)

current status of the Extreme-C EITA, and some experiments....










and here with green headset and seat clamp and black tape and cables.... what do you think ?










I do have the green headset but no the seat clamp, I have seen some more or less same color on the web 










Alternatively I can keep the black headset and seat clamp...


----------



## FrenchNago (Jan 1, 2011)

black tape is cool in my opinion, could also try tricolore:blush2: :blush2: ......the green anno headset and seatclamp is also cool, could even highlight it with a green tiso rear derailleur bolt


----------

